# OHSS Converting to FET - Confused



## MillieG (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm feeling very confused and uncertain and need some advise please.
I had my egg collection yesterday, and was happy to hear that they retrieved 26 eggs. I know this is brilliant and I should be grateful as many people don't get this number, but then the doctor told me that because off this, my ovaries have hyper stimulated and that they now want to freeze any embryos, and make me wait 3 months to have a frozen transfer.

I know nothing about frozen cycles, apart from the chance of the embryo surviving the freeze/thaw process isn't great, and the success rate in general is almost half that of a fresh one.

The doctor kept telling me that at their clinic (liverpool womens) that the success rate is the same as fresh now, but on their website, the latest results from 2007 contradict that.
I told them I want to go ahead with a fresh transfer anyway, and they looked at me like I was mad. I know I'm thinking about this from an emotional point of view, but following 9 embryos from our last cycle we ended up with none good enough to freeze, so its no wonder I'm not optimistic even if we do get a good number of embryos this time.

Thats not to mention having to wait another 3 months now to have the frozen cycle when we are all geared up and mentally prepared for transfer to happen this week.

I'm sat here now waiting for the phone call from the embryologist and wondering what questions to ask, whether to insist on going ahead regardless etc. There is nothing to say I will actually develop a worsened state of ohss even if I go ahead is there.

Very confused


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Hi MillieG

Well done on the EC.  I had 14 eggs and I could tell that my body was not ready for ET as I was in quite some pain after my EC.  I wish I had actually waited now as I received a BFN in the 2WW.  

You might need your body to settle down.

I hope this helps.

x


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Hi MillieG

i was in alot of pain after my OHSS but we went ahead with our IVF and got a BFP. Hurt like crazy though so I stayed on the sofa for about 3 weeks, maybe that helped.

Fingers crossed for you whatever you decide.


----------



## MillieG (Nov 10, 2008)

Turns out we have no decision to make - the embryologist called and advised we have 17 embryos, which is fantastic, but they have all been frozen.
They say its standard to freeze them at this stage - the day after fertilisation, as they are more robust and give a better chance of surviving the freeze/thaw process than more developed ones.
So confused, annoyed, upset, etc, but it doesn't seem we have any choice now but to wait 3 months...

Is this normal procedure?


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Hi Millie  
I know you must be frustrated & disappointed, but on my first two cycles I had OHSS and went to ET and am convinced embryos didn't implant because of my high e2 levels.  If you goggle it there is lots of research that suggests high eostrodial effects implantation.  I wish we had waited and done a FET.

You have loads of frosties! Wow!  I have read loads that suggests that if you don't get to ET with OHSS, then you are likely to be successful with FET.

Take time to let your body/hormones get back to normal & in a few months you should be able to do your FET.

Rest up & drink lots of water.  You'll feel physically better when AF comes.
Wobs


----------



## nicsynoo (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi MillieG,

The exact same thing happened to us.  Two days before egg collection at my final scan the nurse informed us that there was a chance that ET wouldn't go ahead because of the amount of follicles that I had and the risks of OHSS was too high (I had 51 follicles).  When I left the hospital I was absolutely devastated, I burst into tears in the car as I tried so hard to pull myself together whilst in the hospital.  My DH couldn't make that appt either so I don't think that helped!

EC went ahead two days later under a GA, when I awoke they informed me that out of the 51 follicles they had collected 29 eggs and therefore ET wouldn't be going ahead.  It was so hard to hear because all the people around me in the separate cubicles were all being told what to do next and I was the only one who wouldn't be going ahead.

Looking back it was definitely the right decision for them to make no matter how hard it was for me to hear on the day.  I was really poorly afterwards, I was sick due to the GA, my tummy swelled massively and built up with fluid, so much so that under my belly button it bruised because I couldn't expand anymore.  It was also too painful to even move, every turn or movement I got stabbing pains it was awful.  The hospital advised to have an intake of as much protein as possible as this would get rid of the fluid build up.  I drunk pints of milk like it was going out of fashion to try and relieve the pain.  It eventually came under control after about 2 weeks.  I feel now that the chances of me achieving a BFP during those 2 weeks would have been quite slim because I was so ill.

I will say that I did get to a really low period, very emotional and could face anything but now I'm nearly 3 months on from the EC and I've been DR since the 25th July ready for my FET at the end of the month.  At the moment you will feel like nothing will make you feel any better but I can assure you from experience it does get better, give your body time to get back to normal and then fingers crossed you will get your outcome you deserve.

I currently have 14 frosties   we are going to have 8 thawed this time and they have advised us to take them to blastocyst as the BFP rates are higher.  Your clinic may advise you the same because of the amount of frosties that you have but I appreciate every clinic is different.

All I can say is remain positive, it may not seem like things will get any better but I promise you they will and good luck with everything in 3 months time.

Nicole xx


----------



## MillieG (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your replies and support.
I can see now that it is probably the correct decision and that my body needs time to get back to normal, as the pain is quite bad at times.
I'm finding things so hard though - I know I should be happy to have so many embryos frozen, its really fantastic, but I can't help feeling so mad at the hospital for increasing the dose when I stimulated just fine last time, but more so, for not getting me into scan earlier than after the 9th dose. If they had done that after the 7th, they could have reduced my last couple of days.

It makes me sad that the clinic is really great - good facilities, experienced staff who know what they are doing, great technology and all the potential to achieve the goal they set out to, but its let down by silly things like this, a simple scan that could have prevented ohss and lead to a fresh transfer. I feel like they have taken that away from me, and as this is our last go, I really resent that.

The problem I find, and I don't know if its the same at all clinics, like at Liverpool is that there is nobody specific to talk to about this - the nurses see you at most of your appointments through the process but ask any questions and they tell you they aren't doctors so can't answer them, a doctor does the egg collection and you don't see him again, consultants are always busy, embryologists will only talk about embryos, and you get passed from one person to another instead of having one point of contact who can discuss all aspects of your case.

I'm going on Monday for a scan - and yes when they gave me that appointment after my EC this Monday, I also thought, what a waste of time! I still can't decide whether to try to talk to someone about all this and voice my concern/disappointment, or whether just to nod along like they want you to and go away for three months, so they can put me to the bottom of the pile and move on...thats what it felt like after the bfn last cycle, and it will do again this time.

Sorry for the rant! Just needed to get that off my chest, as I feel so stressed and sad at the moment, and I know people here understand  

Nicole, well done on so many frosties! Wishing you lots of luck for your et. Sorry you had such a bad time after your EC, but I'm glad you are feeling better now.
Wobs, thanks for the encouraging news about success with FET if you have lots of frosties, thats made me feel better!
Angela, a fellow Liverpool lady! Nice to hear of someone else with a similar situation there - glad its not just me!
Thanks to you all for your replies, and I really wish you all luck and success in the very near future Xxx


----------



## wobs (May 28, 2007)

Millie
Just to say hope your scan on Monday is all ok.  That is good they are scanning you.  Many clinics would just leave you to it, believe me. 

If it was me I would want to say something - do you have a proper follow up appointment?  - after all it is your body & if you feel they got it wrong you need an explanation.  It could be that actually your body was going to overstimulate anyway whatever they did (that's what mine seems to do!  ) but really frustrating if you know it would be different if they had done things differently.  Are you going to have faith in them in the future, if you haven't politely asked a few questions & heard their responses?  If their responses make sense at least you can feel a bit more relaxed over the next few months.  Do they usually scan early that 9th dose?  I've just done SP and was scanned on day 8 (which was day 5 of stimming) but usually on LP have been scanned a lot later......

Anyway I think you have a great number of frosties & I hope the next few months wizz by for you so you can do your FET.    Sending you lots of baby  dust in advance!  

Angela- sorry for you what you have been through
Nicole     for your FET 

Wobs


----------

